
Google’s hybrid cloud platform is coming to AWS and Azure - pm24601
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/09/googles-anthos-hybrid-cloud-platform-is-coming-to-aws-and-azure/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19616244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19616244).

